# Auxillary Workbench



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Stock Preparation*










I've just started stock preparation for this little auxillary bench. I'll keep a construction photo log going at my Picasaweb Album.

I'm thining I'd like the tressel base, legs and stretchers to be about 1 1/2 inches thick. I've only got 4/4 maple so I've laminated some pieces together.










The picture shows my laminations. I decided to use some of those Somona clamps that I chastised in my shop tour. I felt bad for them. They hold such premium wall space I thought I'd give them another try. The flexed and twisted and I had to use a Bessey to align the pieces while I was clamping. My assessement stands, they're really junk.

I'll think about what I'm going to do for the top. For a vise, I'm going to try and swing using a Lee Valley regular front vise and see if I can keep this thing from weighing a ton. My hopes is to let me son play with the bench on the floor while I work in the shop. He's 2 and loves to be in the shop so it might do double duty. My daughter wants me to build a stool so she can use the big bench because she's not using a kiddie bench.

I will get back to this project as I can. I want to do some hand cut dovetail boxes and my back gets really sore cutting on the shorter bench, so I might fast track this project.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Stock Preparation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I have to laugh at the "needs" of your children. Of course your daughter shouldn't have to use a kiddie bench!! She's the one who did such a great job with the DowelMax, correct?? 

Also glad to see that you are concerned about the clamps' self-esteem. This should indeed make up for the hard time you gave them. Are they working extra hard for you??


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*

Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.

The first picture shows the Festool Domino fitted with the Trim stop. This fitting allows you to "center or off-set the Domino joiner on narrow work pieces for perfect positioning."

HA! If anyone can screw this up, I can! I defy a tool company to make a jig that I can't find a way to ignore the instructions and eventually misuse….










Well, as you can see in the background, I had to get the instructions out. I couldn't figure out how to put the trimstop on the Domino. After about 4 seconds of looking at a picture, banging my head into the headstock on my lathe in self disgust, I fit the trimstop on and centred the unit to the test piece that I had measured and marked, and made a test cut.

After making the first cut, I just stuffed each piece into the the trimstop and cut the remaining 15 mortises. Clarity of thought might have led me to take my time and measure each one to ensure that I was going to end up with the right alignment in the end, but trust tthe tool, I always say. Sometimes, I end up being the "tool."










They look okay, but time will tell. There is another essential step or two to see if I can pull this off. As you can see, I decided to put two (2) dominos in each joint just to really test the limits of measurement error or success.

Now, when I went to measure and mark where I wanted the ajoining mortises on the tressel base and top, the indexing pins on the Domino were too close to the edge. I tossed on the outrigger attachment and found to my horror that I was in the "in between zone." Crap! Well, just move where you want the mortises. Right? That would be too easy. Lets find another way to index. I started thinking, "What would Dowelmax do?"

I didn't really think that, but the indexing rod for Dowelmax was sitting on the bench and I just happened to pick it up.










I lined up the Domino on the first cut, set the indexing rod, and proceeded to cut the remaining 15 matching mortises in the tressel base and tops. This is NOT going to fit. No way, no how. But, I press on!










Just when I must be looking like a genius to everyone reading this, my humility knows no boundries. So I have therefore included a video of me trying to use the darn indexing rod. I mean, this is really Keystone Cops stuff. In my defence, however, if I held the Domino with my right hand, and the indexing bar with my left...even with the opposite side cross-over maneuver, then this entire process goes REALLY easy...I may remember that for next time...may.

http://www.jumpcut.com/media/flash/jump.swf?id=F79CE308069B11DC89C2000423CF382E&asset_type=movie&asset_id=F79CE308069B11DC89C2000423CF382E&eb=1

Well, they look pretty good to me. They still have to fit though. You see, back in the beginning, I forgot to mention how I had chosen to make this EVEN MORE difficult. I could have milled the tressel base and legs to exact dimensions. Then just set the fence on Domino (hereafter affectionately named, Lucille (BB King Joke).) Instead I wanted a reveal on every leg. I'm going to make this so there is not a popsicle's chance in the Bayou of working....this involved some test cuts and measuring on some scrap...it took about 20 minutes to get things setup where I thought they were pretty good.










Well, so far so good, eh? (I'm Canadian)

I didn't get too excited, as anyone that has made a piece with slats or spindles knows, the big gal hasn't sung yet...I still have to lined up the ajoining piece of tressel top. I'm admittedly equally excited and nervous at this point.

I put glue on (more than the picture shows) and drove the pieces together with my handy dandy mallet and a piece of scrap wood. This little endeavour met with a knock on the shop door and a rather annoyed look from my wife...kids sleeping...banging...all that...yada yada yada...I'm on a role...I'll fix the damage to the upper two floors in a second.










Well, nobody was as shocked as I. They both fit. I tossed a couple of K-bodies on them and left the shop for the night to tell my imaginary friends of my exploits of precision and design...or blind assed luck...depends on how well you know me!

The project forges forward!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*
> 
> Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I may have to buy one just in case….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*
> 
> Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.
> 
> ...


lol I enjoyed "watching" this process. 
A little perseverance, a lot of brainstorming, and a dash of "faith" and voila!!! 

Congrats Tom.

(oh.. sorry.. I should have been whispering. The kids are trying to sleep)


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

mot said:


> *Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*
> 
> Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;
--yes, I liked this demo using the Domino!

Great sense of humor you have also….which you play into your stories and video's.

Improvise….improvise and then create a new way to get the project done, this is the way of all great worker's of wood. No mistakes as these are only the previous step before my next step of success.

Keep the blogs and video's rolling….
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*
> 
> Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work Mot! A nice example of how to use the Domino to its fullest capacity. Keep this up and Festool will be asking you to make demo videos for them!

Good ingenuity and perseverance. Keep those videos coming.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*
> 
> Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.
> 
> ...


Compaired to part three (Dowelmax) this Domino is much louder that your drill. Never the less this is a great demo Tom. That helps me (us) out a good deal.

Question, do you like the Dowelmax better?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*
> 
> Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.
> 
> ...


Question, do you like the Dowelmax better?

Nope. Dowelmax is like the Little Engine That Could. It is a terrific tool, but I like the positive piston fit of a non-expansile tenon. The Dowelmax uses expansile 3/8" dowels and there is an iddy biddy looseness of them as they are meant to swell with glue.

The Dowelmax also makes a bigger mess as whenever you pull a spinning bit out of a hole, you get stuff flying all over the place.

Now, I answered, "Nope," to the question that was asked. If I was asked, "Which one do you like better?" I'd say, "I like them both the same." I can't decide which I will use more. I think that if I'm in a hurry, I won't hesitate to grab the Domino. When it came to making the stretchers for this, the anti-rotation pin seemed like a better idea, and frankly, to index from end to face in the middle of that leg?? I didn't even want to fiddle with the Domino, as I think it would have been too tight of a position to squeeze the tool into. A 5mm domino serves the same anti rotation concept though and prior to gluing up the legs, Lucille would have worked great. I was too focused on seeing if the leg glueup would even work. If I planned better, I might have grabbed her for that job. Instead, Pedro (Little Mule) was up for the task. (I need sleep…just primed a bathroom with oil based primer and I think my mask wasn't working….)

Heck, I dunno. I like them both so much, have no buyers remorse with either, and enjoy using them both. They're just different. I guess the best thing I can use as an analogy is asking which one of your kids you like the best. Depends on the day. 

Now, for those that may wonder if I've ever had buyers remorse with tools? Yes. I bought an Arrow electric brad nailer about 7 years ago that I wished would go away but everytime I open my eyes it's still there. Total junk!

Anyway…LOL…I'm rambling.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*
> 
> Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.
> 
> ...


If you didn't have it in your budget to buy a Domino, which tool would you buy first if your choice was:


Dowelmax
biscuit joiner
pocket hole jig (Kreg)

Maybe someday Walmart will sell the Domino, and then I'll be able to afford one of those.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using the Festool Domino to bore all mortises to assemble the tressel bases...VIDEO*
> 
> Yeehaw! I anticipated this step all day. I had originally planned to use Dowelmax to join these pieces because I was more comfy with the jig and this has to align perfect. I then though, phooey! I'll use Domino and give it a good test drive.
> 
> ...


In terms of versatility, I'd go with the Dowelmax. In terms of speed, the Kreg jig. The Kreg jig really excels at edge to face and end to edge joinery. It works really well, produces a strong joint and it needs no glue. However, no matter how well your jig works, your outcome is dictated by how well you clamped the pieces together. Pocket screws tend to drag the workpiece in the direction of the screw travel so you can get 1/16" alignment problems is your piece isn't clamped solidly before you drive the screw.

The Dowelmax needs glue, is slower than the kreg jig, but is probably best suited for joinery that you can glue and clamp. It's also limited by how well you line it up, but you have to really go out of your way to screw that up. It can, however, be done. If you rush, you can mess it up.

I think, if you have a good corded drill, you can't go wrong with either tool. I would have to lean towards the Kreg jig if I was going to buy just one of them though.

Cheers!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*

I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.

This video is how I used Dowelmax to align the stretchers to the base.

http://www.jumpcut.com/media/flash/jump.swf?id=8128D02A07B211DCBACA000423CEF682&asset_type=movie&asset_id=8128D02A07B211DCBACA000423CEF682&eb=1

In part IV of this series, I'll discuss the top of the bench, and move on to the skirt and vise installation. As I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do for any of those, I'll just leave you with this tidbit for today.

Have a great day in the shop!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


Mot, I love the comments that you inject into your video. If you keep this up I'm gonna have to buy a Dowelmax. Nice video.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


Mot -

Verry neat video! I am looking forward to seeing the finished auxillary bench. You sure could be a salesman for DowelMax!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a great video. This is a big help for those "woodworking challenged" types such as myself. Like David states we are looking forward to the finished aux. bench.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


He is - I pick mine up direct from the manufacturer tomorrow. And I wouldn't have given this device a second thought beforeTom's demo's.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


Say hi to Jim! Hey, just for info sake, I could have just clamped Pedro (Dowelmax - Little Mule) in one spot and just bored two dowel holes. But, I wanted them equidistant from the ends of the stretcher because I wasn't sure how big of bolt I was going to put in, and I wasn't sure if I was just going to use a lag bolt or not. I wanted to give as much wood for it to bite as I could. This is probably taking someting into account that didn't need to be taken into account, but I did it anyway. In another in a long line of things I do to make my life more difficult, I didn't consider how hard it was going to be to index Pedro to the leg. Hence the hoopla of spacers and …... ...... (pause for comic effect)..... pencil marks.

What I'm trying to say is I could have done that entire process of drilling the legs in about 2 minutes instead of 8. *shrug* Just thought I'd mention it. Nite!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


Keep em coming Mot….


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


Mot, I said Hello to Jim - he was unaware of the activity on this site.

He spoke with Debbie this morning, and I walked into his office a few hours latter.

He's a great guy and, I know appreciative of every order he gets.

He's invested a small fortune in product development and protection of intellectual property. It's a three man company (correction two men and a lovely wife) so most of us can relate to the passion he has for good woodworking with quality tools.

When I get back to Oz, I have a project that will be a good test of this tool for me. I look forward to writing it up for the LJ site.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


I've only spoken to him on the phone, and his passion for his invention and his obvious committment to his company was a huge selling feature. As soon as you get Dowelmax in your hands, you will see what a wonderfully machined piece it is. I spoke with Debbie about how much I liked the tool, but didn't mention the activity and discussions. I was just hoping things would filter on that way. I'm sure you'll like it. One of the things that you may note, is the conspicuous absence of these jigs for re-sale. People that buy them, keep them.

Cheers!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


It does look like a great tool Mot. Nice to have you share your experiences with it here. Keep those videos coming.


----------



## lynxsg (Jan 20, 2008)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


Can't see the video!! Should this page play the video?

http://lumberjocks.com/mot/blog/1075


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


I can't see the video either.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Using Dowelmax to join the bases with stretchers - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to put a bolt through the stretchers in order to tighten up an seasonal slack that might occur with this bench. The perfect thing to do, (perfect only because I thought of it,) was to use two dowels for anti-rotation pins and then put a bolt through the stretcher. This is just a short blog entry today.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys. Yahoo bought Jumpcut video service, and then promptly shut it down. I'll re-up the videos to Blip and fix the links in the next few days.

Cheers!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Top*

I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…










I added a top that is 22" x 12" of double thickness birch plywood. You can see some blade burn on both the plywood and the hard maple bases. It was a sharp blade, but I had feed rate issues.

Cutting the top. The excalibur blade guard is a real asset when cutting sheet goods for not only finger protection, but overblade dust extraction...










The top installed with 4 screws. The blade burn you see on both the base and the top was a feed rate issue. I'll sand some on the base...or not. The top will have a maple apron around it. I may work on that tonight or in the next day or so. I have a little bit of fancy detail planned for an otherwise utility piece.










I also used the Festool ES150 ROS to make the top smooth as glass. I had to be careful with the veneer, but the ES150 works so good I just used 150 grit on the top.










I'll post more of the apron detail when I work out the "Big Finish!"

Cheers!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


Sure looks like a huge sanding table you got there - or perhaps built into the floor 

If that was a full size bench it would weigh a ton!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


Looking great Tom.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


Looks great. Keep it coming.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


Hey scottb, it does look like a freakishly big assembly table that I'm building a full sized workbench on top of. LOL. Ahhh, pictures.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


I love playing with scale.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


I noticed that too…honey I shrunk table…. Nice table….both the mini-work and the sanding table.

I like all your dust control Tom…I think I'm shortening my life span everytime I work in my shop…gotta work on that soon.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


Tom -

This is really turning out nice! I have been enjoying the process. I just downloaded the same plan from FWW.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


I like the blade guard. I still "use" my factory guard. By use, I mean that it is somewhere near the saw. I'm not sure where, though. . . I like having 10 digits, so I started making the guard that was featured in Shop Notes a couple issues ago:









I like that it is easy to get out of the way when needed and just as easy to move back in place. The vacuum port is nice, but not really why I went with the design.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


Don't show the Festool sander again. You are making me jealous. Where did you get that huge MFT?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Top*
> 
> I joined the bases with the stretchers by using dowels as anti rotation pins, and then running a bolt through the stretcher to pull everything up tight…
> 
> ...


Making that MFT wasn't as hard as boring those 4 inch dog holes.  I had to show that sander. I'm not sure it's made it into a blog entry yet. I will tell you, if I didn't have that Festool sander, I wouldn't have bothered sanding the top. With Festool sanders, you look for stuff to sand…they are just that nice to use.

Jeff, I like that guard. What issue of shopnotes was that in?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*

I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.

To start, I joined one maple board with one walnut board. The walnut will be the shadow. Mostly because I had more maple than walnut or I could have done it the other way. This piece is glued up and my impatience sets in…










After the glue dries...well, almost (more on that,) I cut the pin board off, leaving the pin slots filled with walnut.










Now, as I mentioned...the glue was almost dry when I did this. I don't realize yet, but I'm about to find out that my impatience is NOT a virtue...

I then recut the tail board revealing a 1/8" shadow of walnut. This is where I found my glue wasn't dry and and sent a chunk of walnut flying across the shop. Luckily, I glued it right back in place and still not waiting for it to dry, I supported it side and back and happily began cutting again. I don't get alot of time in the shop, so I forge on at times when it's best to go to bed. *shrug* I'm not about to change after all this time....

Here is the tail board...










Once I recut the tailboard, I then cut a pin board of maple to match my detailed tail board and the end result is the shadow dovetail.










Now, to add a complete shadow, I could have also cut a tailboard of walnut, mated it to the pinboard of maple and done the entire process to add the walnut shadow to the inside of the pin piece as well. However, as this was my first venture into this particular detail in dovetail joinery, I figured I'd take baby steps.

This process did involve more than a little hand chisel work as I made the pins proud, and for some reason the pin board fit WAY too tight into the tailboard when I joined the walnut to the maple. A few minutes spent with a nice sharp chisel and everything was a piston fit. I wasn't concerned with altering the fit of the jig, as I was only fitting the inlay, and not the final tail and pins.

I used the Domino (once I found it....more on that later as well...stay tuned for another blog series) to align the apron to the table top. It all fit. I was happy because I didn't do a dry fit to find out. I either have that much faith in the Domino, or in my vast skills. D'OH. I just didn't want to put that dovetail joint together again as they fit the best the FIRST time, not the 4th.

The camera with shadow and flash pics up some tear out that I can't appreciate with my eye, but here it is glued up, clamped, and awaiting the vise.



















The next installment of this series will be the vice installation. Your guess is as good as mine as I'm trying to decide to run it the length of the table. I'm concerned about racking though so I may just run it 12". I havn't decided.

Thanks for taking a look!

Cheers!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


Great work Mot. What is your dog approach?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


Well, the dogs will be DomiDogs, or Doginos.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


Ever considered bench pups?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


Mot -

Can't imagine that you are inpatient, inpatienT, inpatieNT, inpatiENT, inpatIENT, inpaTIENT, inpATINIENT, inPATIENT, iNPATIENT, INPATIENT!

Your bench is turning out great! I like the maple and the shadow dovetail detail.

Sounds like your Domino is getting a lot of use. You are very lucky to have one of those highly coveted machines!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


wow. this is beautiful. You must have the patience of Job. 
 lol 
well done.


----------



## CapnRon (May 15, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


I didn't think potatos had tails, just eyes. Those tails are nice eye candy. I knew I'll need to get myself a dovetail jig, this just reaffirms my needs.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I actually have some bench pups that I use for my main bench. I was just thinking of using the Doginos instead because this bench might see some use/abuse from my 2 year old. Might as well give him some clamping elements, right?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


CapnRon…they sure make dovetailing fun. As I mentioned, I prefer to cut them by hand, but for this particular purpose and the absolulte neccessity of a uniform shadow (for my taste) I don't have the skill : patience ratio required to do that by hand.  Plus, if I got as far, by hand, as I did with the jig, before I knocked a piece out not waiting for the glue to dry? There'd be a chisel buried in the ceiling!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


Hey I have a chisel buried in the ceiling!...right above the hammer embedded in the wall.

Beautiful Tom….it's sad that your 2 year old will have a better bench than I do…. I have to build a bigger shop though before I build a better bench so its a LONG way off if it ever does happen.

Figures Wayne asks about your dog approach…...is that a question on clamping or a proposition?

David….I believe Tom has the highest ratio of coveted tools to shop area possible….the probable reason for not being able to find his domino was because it was underneath and behind his incra jig and dowelmax.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


Bob…LOL…nice!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


I wish I had your impatience. Then I could make such cool joints. Great job! ;^)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Apron - The inlaid (shadow) dovetail*
> 
> I have been hemming and hawing on what I was going to do to give this little bench a bit more character. It's going to serve a dual role in being both my auxillary bench for hand tool work as well as my 2 year old son's bench. In that vane, I decided to add a little detail to the apron…the shadow or inlaid dovetail. Please note: Though I prefer to do these one-off projects with handcut dovetails, the *Akeda 16 Jig* was used throughout.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Finished*

Well, I got the vise installed. I used red oak for the vice face for two reasons. The primary reason is that I've never installed a vice before and it was my test piece. The second reason is I liked the way it eventually worked so it graduated to my workpiece and the finished product.










A quick test drive of the system for cutting some tails and it's 100% success. The vice racks more than I hoped, but this procedure doesn't involve extreme vise pressure and a like thickness piece in the opposite end compensates for the problem.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well, I got the vise installed. I used red oak for the vice face for two reasons. The primary reason is that I've never installed a vice before and it was my test piece. The second reason is I liked the way it eventually worked so it graduated to my workpiece and the finished product.
> 
> ...


Looks great Tom. One day I will build one.


----------



## sporky (Feb 11, 2007)

mot said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well, I got the vise installed. I used red oak for the vice face for two reasons. The primary reason is that I've never installed a vice before and it was my test piece. The second reason is I liked the way it eventually worked so it graduated to my workpiece and the finished product.
> 
> ...


oh how cute!

Ok now that I used the word cute in public, I am going to go and do something manly to make up for it.

Nice job by the way.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

mot said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well, I got the vise installed. I used red oak for the vice face for two reasons. The primary reason is that I've never installed a vice before and it was my test piece. The second reason is I liked the way it eventually worked so it graduated to my workpiece and the finished product.
> 
> ...


Your son will cherish this all his life and probably use it as a model for his full sized one that he will build for his own shop one day. Superbly done!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well, I got the vise installed. I used red oak for the vice face for two reasons. The primary reason is that I've never installed a vice before and it was my test piece. The second reason is I liked the way it eventually worked so it graduated to my workpiece and the finished product.
> 
> ...


All I can say is SWEET!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well, I got the vise installed. I used red oak for the vice face for two reasons. The primary reason is that I've never installed a vice before and it was my test piece. The second reason is I liked the way it eventually worked so it graduated to my workpiece and the finished product.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. It was a fun build. I got to use lots of tools to make it. And Matt, we won't tell anyone.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well, I got the vise installed. I used red oak for the vice face for two reasons. The primary reason is that I've never installed a vice before and it was my test piece. The second reason is I liked the way it eventually worked so it graduated to my workpiece and the finished product.
> 
> ...


won't tell anyone what?? That Matt said the "C" word??

awwwwwww isn't that cute?? Matt said the "c" word!1


----------

